

Quitting my job to work on mobile apps and travel the world: One month later - bignoggins
http://www.shenventure.com/2011/02/02/one-month-under-new-management/
It's been one month since I gave up my day job to work on mobile apps full time and take a one year round the world trip with my wife. Here is a slightly irreverent one year retrospective. Comments and questions are welcome.
======
divtxt
Good post. I quit recently as well - I deal with productivity in two ways:
when I get stuck or bored of one area I work on another, and second I dont
fight bad days but enjoy them and compensate on good days.

From your itinerary, it seems travel starts in a few months? How are you
planning to work on the road?

~~~
bignoggins
planning to use airbnb to find places with good internet. Switch off work days
and sightseeing days. That's the plan anyhow.

------
jwashington
Great post! Its amazing how much influence social pressure has on our
productivity, thats the hardest thing to replicate when flying solo.

~~~
bignoggins
absolutely. I was shocked at how much my productivity went down when I was at
home with the dog and the TV.

